# White face cockatiel



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if my cockatiel is a male or female? She was sold to me as a female but iv never had a white faced one before so i dont really know, to me she looks like a male and acts like one so im just curious really :help:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

can't tell without seeing tail feathers.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

white said:


> can't tell without seeing tail feathers.


She hasnt got any pattern on her tail its just dark blacky grey


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

From the face, I'd say male, but that isn't 100% without seeing the underside of the tail & wings.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> From the face, I'd say male, but that isn't 100% without seeing the underside of the tail & wings.


Thats why i thought she was a male.. i will have to try and get a better picture of her tomorrow


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bambi89 said:


> Thats why i thought she was a male.. i will have to try and get a better picture of her tomorrow


You mean of him! :lol2:


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

:lol2: Ill have to think of another name aswel if shes a male


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, your tiel is male..it's what i'd call normal white faced and hen normals dont have the white heads.

Also even young males have the tail barring till first moult


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

irish_vampire said:


> Hi, your tiel is male..it's what i'd call normal white faced and hen normals dont have the white heads.
> 
> Also even young males have the tail barring till first moult


Thanks, ill have to think of a new name now :lol2:


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

oops deleted the picture by accident..


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

looks just like my proven male i have here


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> looks just like my proven male i have here


I dont know what to think because the shop sold it to me as a female but then i tried looking about the white face ones on the internet and most of the things were pointing to a male. 
Iv only ever had the normal grey cockatiels this is my first white faced one so thats why i thought i would ask everyones opinion


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bambi89 said:


> I dont know what to think because the *shop sold it to me as a female* but then i tried looking about the white face ones on the internet and most of the things were pointing to a male.
> Iv only ever had the normal grey cockatiels this is my first white faced one so thats why i thought i would ask everyones opinion


Remember, some shops are pants!


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Remember, some shops are pants!


yea the girl that served me didnt seem like the brightest spark in the box :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol wow love him! He is a cute Tiel. And whats his name at the moment? I have a female Chinchilla called Oscar, thought she was a boy but turns out not! And some pet shops are ridiculous, my Senegal was apparently a Macaw?! P


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

slugsiss32 said:


> Lol wow love him! He is a cute Tiel. And whats his name at the moment? I have a female Chinchilla called Oscar, thought she was a boy but turns out not! And some pet shops are ridiculous, my Senegal was apparently a Macaw?! P


I called him lola :lol2: need to think of a new name now though


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Took a picture of lola's body with the tail feathers.. Shes sitting with her two budgie friends :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> Lol wow love him! He is a cute Tiel. And whats his name at the moment? I have a female Chinchilla called Oscar, thought she was a boy but turns out not! *And some pet shops are ridiculous, my Senegal was apparently a Macaw?! P*


Seriously??? :gasp:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Seriously yep! I was 13 and knew it was no Hahn's Macaw :L


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Sexing the pied white faces is a pain.....

heres a young normal whitefaced hen that i handreared


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

irish_vampire said:


> Sexing the pied white faces is a pain.....
> 
> heres a young normal whitefaced hen that i handreared
> 
> image


aww shes lovely. do the hens stay grey in the face then?


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes the normal white faced hens do stay grey but in pieds they can have white faces.

Heres a pearl pied hen i have


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

irish_vampire said:


> Yes the normal white faced hens do stay grey but in pieds they can have white faces.
> 
> Heres a pearl pied hen i have
> 
> image


 
Shes cute I like the pearl pieds


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> I called him lola :lol2: need to think of a new name now though


Call him Leo, then you can stick with the L :lol2:


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

or call him zola so not much difference when calling him


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> Call him Leo, then you can stick with the L :lol2:


I actually thought of Leo the other day :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> I actually thought of Leo the other day :lol2:


Hahaha great minds think alike :2thumb:


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> Hahaha great minds think alike :2thumb:


They do indeed :lol2: what pets you got then?


----------



## sammiolliver (Aug 3, 2010)

I had the opposite problem I bought a 'male' cockatiel from a pet shop which I had for four years before she laid eggs! It's too late to change her name now, so here's Alfie


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> They do indeed :lol2: what pets you got then?


Sorry, I must have missed this on my USERCP... I don't have any birds, I've got 

1 male yellow labrador 
1 desert kingsnake
1 ghost corn snake
1 BCI 
1 Leopard Ratsnake 

and 2 cats...

I would love a parrot in the future though, I just don't have the right circumstances at the moment.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

sammiolliver said:


> I had the opposite problem I bought a 'male' cockatiel from a pet shop which I had for four years before she laid eggs! It's too late to change her name now, so here's Alfie image


 
Aww! They look really weird when their babies dont they lol.. I didnt change the name in the end she/he is still called lola


----------



## sammiolliver (Aug 3, 2010)

Bambi89 said:


> Aww! They look really weird when their babies dont they lol.. I didnt change the name in the end she/he is still called lola


Haha she's about 7 now, she's just fresh from the shower in that picture  it feels strange suddenly changing their names doesn't it! She doesn't seem to mind, I just tell everyone that Alfie is a unisex name


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

sammiolliver said:


> Haha she's about 7 now, she's just fresh from the shower in that picture  it feels strange suddenly changing their names doesn't it! She doesn't seem to mind, I just tell everyone that Alfie is a unisex name


 
:lol2: yea didnt seem right trying to change the name. We got a new baby yesterday (not a very good pic)...


----------



## sammiolliver (Aug 3, 2010)

Aw she's very cute! Here's a less bedraggled picture of Alfie. Again not the best but they always seem to be up to something!


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

sammiolliver said:


> Aw she's very cute! Here's a less bedraggled picture of Alfie. Again not the best but they always seem to be up to something! image


aw hes lovely  is he the only one you have? I always try and take the picture at the wrong time when you think ill take a pic and they somehow know so they dont stay still or fly off lol


----------



## sammiolliver (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup she's the only one. OH would never put up with 2 (she's v noisy!) but I don't hear it, drives him potty lol


----------

